# tannin bleed oak cabinets



## Szyikowski (Jan 19, 2012)

I just primed my oak cabinets with Insl-x STIX waterborne Bonding Primer. Massive tannin bleed occurred. I have some Zinsser SealCoat wax free sanding sealer that I am thinking of using as a tannin blocker. I plan on using BM Advance waterborne Interior Alkyd for paint. Primmer and paint are white. I am spraying all coats. Am I in the clear for doing this, or am I setting my self up for problems. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Red dog (Jul 20, 2014)

Sanding sealer for a stain blocker? No way.Should have used an oil based primer IMO. I would put on a coat of Coverstain and paint away.


----------



## Szyikowski (Jan 19, 2012)

I have used shellac as a blocker for tannin bleed for years on over 100 pine cabinets and it works really well. Maybe oak is different but oil is oil. I think it is because alcohol based and doesn't get the tannin moving and locks it in. I am more concerned with bonding between the three items.


----------



## Red dog (Jul 20, 2014)

BIN would be a good choice also.The Cover-Stain is also a bonding primer. Bonding won't be an issue with it.


----------



## Szyikowski (Jan 19, 2012)

Okay thanks, I will look into both of them. Kinda mad that local paint store directed me to the stixs when I even told them I had tannin bleed on my sample piece.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

The paint store boned you with that advice. Stix is great- but it is a bonding primer, period. 0 tannin/stain blocking ability. BIN is great for cabs.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I would agree with coverstain.


----------



## OwensboroPainting (Aug 22, 2013)

In the states with oil banned is Cover stain still available ? Just curious, we can get oil paint still here, but I know Indiana did away with it.


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

Szyikowski said:


> I just primed my oak cabinets with Insl-x STIX waterborne Bonding Primer. Massive tannin bleed occurred. I have some Zinsser SealCoat wax free sanding sealer that I am thinking of using as a tannin blocker. I plan on using BM Advance waterborne Interior Alkyd for paint. Primmer and paint are white. I am spraying all coats. Am I in the clear for doing this, or am I setting my self up for problems. Thanks in advance.


Brn Moore alkyd underbody has never failed to seal oak for me. Plus it fill the grain nicely, although you will still see it, I m still old school and top with impervo

steve


----------

